# Finished the latest build.



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thats sweet


what do u use to build up from the blank to the reel seat? is that just epoxy or something under there too?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I used thread to build it up most of the way, then epoxy.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

looks sweet.



Jesse


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty cobe slayer E


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet...........


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## baitfish13 (May 14, 2008)

Verry nice!!!


----------

